# Need assistance on choosing which way to go



## worthy0ne (Feb 6, 2013)

So, i'm a bit disgruntled atm. I don't have any mods besides a drop in K&N and a B&M shifter. I wanted to get a cam. But after researching everyone is saying get headers first. And after researching that. I need to get highflow cats to make any difference. So basically, I need to do all of that just to get a cam. But unfortunately, i'm a middle class American who doesn't have a lot of money and really only wanted to spend about 1500. Now i'm looking at thousands. Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm use to working on older cars. I never had all this much trouble at one time.:confused


Edit----
Also, i have to pass emissions testing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You an LS1 or LS2?

You can do a cam without headers... you just won't get the max gains out of it. If you can install the cam yourself you should be able to get parts and a tune for about $1500.

Talk to a performance shop, tell them your mods and goals, and they will custom grind a cam to fit your needs.

Keep in mind your stock clutch might not hold.

Personally, I wouldn't do a cam first but thats my opinion.


----------



## worthy0ne (Feb 6, 2013)

She is an ls2. I appreciate the insight.

What would you do first if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Powerwise I would get your TB and intake mani ported. Without even a retune its good for a solid 15hp and 20tq. Easy power for only about $300. Svede or Vararam intake are solid peices for $400. Tuning shouldn't be more then $600.


----------



## worthy0ne (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks jpalamar, I appreciate the help. I think that's the route I'm going to go. 
For future insight on the cam, are heads necessary? Or will it make a big difference?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def talk to an engine builder about cams. You will want a cam designed aroud your current/future plans. But yes, you can do a cam on your stock heads.


----------



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a little insight depending on what u want but LT's are a great option an i dnt know ur laws where u from but why not catless mids an forget the Highflow cats i just did pacesetter LT's on my 05 cost me about $1400 all together cuz i didnt install them myself 
LT's where $600 with catless mid-pipes and the install was $200 and tune $600 im sure u can manage cheaper but i got some ok gains from this but delete the resonater an add either an x-pipe or h-pipe thats about a good start for mods. but the next question i have is are u planning any FI or N/A if u are going FI wait on the cam an if ur planning turbo's forget about headers but if ur planning S/C LT's all the way but i'd wait on the cam till u make a final decision on which way ur going with ur build

just noticed the emissions thing LT's are going to be a challenge to pass but their are ppl who have done it but i guess that tosses out catless mids hmm.... well CAI i personally like the Svede speed OTRCAI from westcoast speed defiantly would beat the K&N uhm i dnt know if the one piece drive shaft frees up any horsepower but its a nice upgrade plus gets rid of the weak 2 piece factory driveshaft.... honestly u didnt really say what area's u wanted to focus on so ive been picking a couple of power adders without messing with emissions but $1500 can get u a couple good upgrades if u look around


----------



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

just came to mind how often do u have to pass ur emissions test i know ppl out in cali. save their stock stuff an swap it for emissions test then swap back so theirs an option that could free up the emissions test problem


----------

